# New Book on the History of Baptism



## bookslover (Jul 19, 2009)

It's _Baptism in the Early Church: History, Theology, and Liturgy in the First Five Centuries_ by Everett Ferguson (Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 2009), 953 pages.

All I know about this book I got from thumbing through it in the bookstore. Apparently, it gives historical summaries and/or translations and/or theological summaries of baptismal documents from the first 500 years of church history (up to the beginning of the medieval era).

Looks interesting, but I don't know any more about it than that.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 19, 2009)

I hear the book is great, I been meaning to buy it at the WTS in California bookstore, I just do not have the funds for it right now.


----------

